# Welche Klasse soll ich spielen?



## Rudi TD (19. November 2010)

Guten Abend.

Endlich gibt es die ultimative Antwort auf sämtliche "Welche Klasse soll ich spielen?"-Theards.


http://fortune.world...ality_test.html


Der Test besteht aus 10 Fragen die je nach gegebener Antwort variieren können.

Auch mal ganz nett als kleiner Zeitvertreib oder um festzustellen, ob die gewählte Klasse überhaupt zu einem passt.


----------



## Shaila (19. November 2010)

Habe die Seite vorhind auch entdeckt. Leider finde ich es untragbar, das man dazu genötigt wird einen Facebook - Account anzulegen, wenn man bei den Bewertungen mitmachen will. Also habe ich nicht bewertet.

Bei mir kam beim ersten Mal der Druide raus. Ich habe mir so gedacht: "Verdammt, das kanns doch wohl nicht sein." Also gleich nochmal gemacht und wieder der Druide. Ich bin am Boden zerstört, denn ich bin doch Vollblutjäger.

P.S: Finde es gut das der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt in dieser Art und Weiße verwendet wird, spornt irgendwie an weiter Ruf zu sammeln.


----------



## waldiusa (19. November 2010)

Hmm, nen Pala kam raus. Bei der Beantwortung hätte ich aber schwören können es wäre am Ende nen Zwergen Krieger.


----------



## Petersburg (19. November 2010)

Troll Druide kam raus... ich muss einen Troll Druiden mit cata machen!


----------



## pat1988 (19. November 2010)

Schurke ich glaubs ned Schurke.....       als ob n DK seine toten Gruppenmitglieder nicht ausplündern würde   tz

also echt das kann nicht wahr sein.....


----------



## Atraz (19. November 2010)

Bei mir kam bis jetzt Druide und Schurke raus *kotz* naja ich mach jetzt solange bis pala kommt


----------



## Coriael (19. November 2010)

Druide 


Witziger Test.


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2010)

Zuerst Paladin, dann Druide...also aktuell ist der Paladin noch mein Main...bis zur Katastrophe...danach dürfen die Dunkelspeere ja ihre alten Verbündeten, die sich so lange versteckt hielten, wieder Willkommen heißen


----------



## Atraz (19. November 2010)

wuhuu pala bekommen hmm naja pala hab ich 80 druide auch also muss ich schurken anfangen xD

Der Test ist lustig aber er hilft nicht wirklich bei der Klassenwahl


----------



## Malokos (19. November 2010)

ich hab Krieger und spiel atm auch mienen Krieger als main  also passt so weit^^ auch wenn mir manchmal die Fragn iwie komisch vorkamen, sowie die antworten auch -.- und zu eintönig^^


----------



## MewMewMewtu (19. November 2010)

Druide obwohl ich Druiden auf den Tod hasse.
Siehe sig


----------



## Coriael (19. November 2010)

Was haben denn alle gegen Druiden?


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2010)

Coriael schrieb:


> Was haben denn alle gegen Druiden?



Nix <3 Trolldruiden


----------



## sensêij1988 (19. November 2010)

wuhahaha nen Warri und ratet ma was mein erster Char war^^


----------



## Euphemia (19. November 2010)

Wurde Druide, Troll-Druide o.O. Mein Main ist aber ein Jäger^^. Aber irgendwie kommen da nur neue Rassen/Klassen-Kombinationen, kann das sein?


----------



## villain (19. November 2010)

wer sich nicht bei facebook anmelden will oder generell einen anderen test ausprobieren möchte - einfach mal hier vorbeischauen:

http://quiz.myyearbo...ss_are_you.html


http://quizfarm.com/...-class-are-you/

(ist zwar englisch, aber die meisten sollten der englischen sprache mächtig sein)

viel spaß..!


----------



## Sano (19. November 2010)

Bei mir kam Menschen-Jäger raus.
Das trifft bei mir leider nicht ganz so 100% tig zu, da mir grad am meisten meine Zwergen-Jägerin spass macht ... hrhr

Ansonsten ein netter einfall. und kann es sein das die abgebildeten chars schon T11 tragen? wenn ja dann ist
jäger ja mal richtig hübsch anzusehen ... also ... ohne helm^^

gruß


----------



## Kankru (19. November 2010)

Naja...


----------



## Redrak (19. November 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> Bei mir kam Menschen-Jäger raus.
> Das trifft bei mir leider nicht ganz so 100% tig zu, da mir grad am meisten meine Zwergen-Jägerin spass macht ... hrhr
> 
> Ansonsten ein netter einfall. und kann es sein das die abgebildeten chars schon T11 tragen? wenn ja dann ist
> ...



Ähm eigentlich ist das alles T-10^^

ich wollt unbedingt nen Dk rausbekommen hab jetzt alles gehabt nur nicht den Dk,kanns sein dass der nicht dabei ist war auch alles eigentlich auf den Dk zutreffend.
Hatte jetzt meistens Pala,was z.T. passt ist halt mein Twink.
Hat jemand Dk als Lösung?


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2010)

Nein, denn es kommen nur die neuen Rassen/Klassenkombis raus...zB. Tauren-Paladin, Mensch-Jäger, Troll-Druid, Blutelf-Krieger


----------



## schneemaus (19. November 2010)

Priester - natürlich


----------



## Hadez6666 (19. November 2010)

Alle Fragen beantwortet und raus kam Hexenmeister... seid 4 Jahren mein Main mit einer Unterbrechung von einem Jahr der Test funktioniert.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. November 2010)

hexenmeister - und ich liebe tatsächlich meinen wl


----------



## Arthas1993 (19. November 2010)

Paladin obwohl ich priester und dk spiele ^^


----------



## Sarazin (19. November 2010)

bin ich der einzige der nen Ork-Magier (auch noch weiblich) bekam... 

Naja Danke für 10 Minuten sinnloser Zerstreuung 


PS: Evtl. versucht ihr mal die Fragen wirklich nach eurer Persönlichen Charaktereigenschaften zu beantworten; das macht mehr Sinn!

An den Fragen kann man ja ablesen für welche Klassen sie angedacht sind (Spurenlesen = Jäger / verspotten = Krieger / et cetera)


----------



## Duskfall334 (19. November 2010)

undead hunter  
hunter passt aber undead...^^


----------



## Iffadrim (19. November 2010)

Menschen Pala

... und was ist mein Main?


----------



## Araken (19. November 2010)

laut dem test bin ich ein krieger


----------



## nakr0 (19. November 2010)

hmmm ich bin ein druide^^

und nach dem anderen test ein hunter 

aber mein 1. char war dudu  aber der ist net mein main...mein main war ein pala und nun ein dk


----------



## Kuisito (19. November 2010)

Zwerg Jaeger..passt eigentlich nich, da ich nen dicken Tauren DK spiele


----------



## Atraz (19. November 2010)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Menschen Pala
> 
> ... und was ist mein Main?



Ein Untoter Krieger?!


----------



## lolGER61095 (19. November 2010)

Pala kam bei mir raus und ich spiel seit 2jahren pala


----------



## Yiraja (19. November 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> Pala kam bei mir raus und ich spiel seit 2jahren pala



yeah bei mir auch tauren paladin ich kommmmmeeeeeeeee ! ^^


----------



## Jocrusader (19. November 2010)

Hexenmeister,passt so.
Aber weiblicher Zwerg?!?
Gnom ftw!


----------



## Herz des Phönix (19. November 2010)

Zuerst auf Allianzseite Krieger...
Dann hab ich nochmal auf Hordeseite gewechselt,
war bissl enttäuscht dass dort die selben Fragen/Antworten
wie auf Allianzseite waren
"Ihr schwingt euch auf ein Pferd..."
"Ihr trefft euch beim Gasthaus 'zur Höhle des Löwen' " etc.

Aber auf Hordeseite war ich Pala
war schon ein bisschen überrascht


----------



## Trollzacker (19. November 2010)

Hexenmeister kam bei mir raus und mein Main ist seit über 4 Jahren ein Hexer.


----------



## Maniac23 (19. November 2010)

Hätt gedacht das wär n richtiger test.
Hab den test einfach nur schnell durchgeklickt weil ich wissen wollt was das alles für fragen sind.
Komischerweise kam nen Tauren Pala raus. 
Und nen pala war mein erster char und is auch mein Main.
Trotzdem wär mir n richtiger test lieber gewesen.


----------



## Super PePe (19. November 2010)

Kann mir einer eine Seite sagen, die mir sagt was ich heute essen soll? Also ich mag ja Sauerbraten ganz gern aber würde zur Not auch armer Ritter essen auch wenn es mir net schmeckt aber wenn die Seite meint das wäre ich dann würde ich mich überwinden.

Danke


----------



## PlayerS (19. November 2010)

Bei mir kam Undead Hunter raus und 
welch ein Zufall mein main ist hunter zwar Orc aber immerhin hab ich am Anfang meiner WoW Karriere die richtige Klasse gewählt!


----------



## Rukosh (19. November 2010)

Worgen Krieger.....WORGEN?!
Sag mal willste mich verarschen ?! 
Ich mach mir trotzdem nen stämmigen kleinen Zwerg


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2010)

Worgen Druide? Meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen =)

Hab doch schon nen N811 Dudu ^^


----------



## oldman (19. November 2010)

klar jäger den kann ich ja garnicht spielen.


----------



## MrBlaki (19. November 2010)

Troll Dudu...ich fühle mich gedemütigt


----------



## NewRagnar24X (19. November 2010)

paladin ?? wtf ich bin schon immer hunter gewesen ....


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2010)

Menschen Paladin... wuärgs.


----------



## Kuman (19. November 2010)

Krieger? ich hab heute tatsächlich meinen Kriegertwink ausgepackt, aber ich hab ihn nach 10 minuten wieder in die ewige Verdammnis geschickt. Trotzdem wars lustig^^


----------



## xxardon (19. November 2010)

druide O.o??? ich werd´s mal mit´ner katze oder´n bo.Omkin versuchen ... ich weiß nicht^^...


----------



## Agabig (19. November 2010)

Juhu Hunter ^^


----------



## Rudi TD (19. November 2010)

Goblin-Schamane *freu*


----------



## Renox1 (19. November 2010)

Krieger??? Ich bin Schurke!


----------



## Grongrimm (19. November 2010)

lol bei mir kam zwerg hexer raus^^


mfg groni


----------



## wolfracht (19. November 2010)

Ich bin Hexenmeister, obwohl ich ja als Main nen Krieger spiel.. naja


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2010)

wtf Blutelf Krieger... das ding is scheiße >_>


----------



## Kroul (19. November 2010)

<- Worgen Druide


----------



## Yiraja (19. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> wtf Blutelf Krieger... das ding is scheiße >_>



haha ich glaub das ist das geilste ergebnis bis jetzt xD


----------



## La.ForFour (19. November 2010)

Muh, Ork Hexer ^^ naja war auch mein erster char, aber hatte schon gehofft dk kommt raus , is ja wenigstens in der gleichen richtung angesiedelt xD


----------



## Landray (19. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Habe die Seite vorhind auch entdeckt. Leider finde ich es untragbar, das man dazu genötigt wird einen Facebook - Account anzulegen, wenn man bei den Bewertungen mitmachen will. Also habe ich nicht bewertet.
> 
> Bei mir kam beim ersten Mal der Druide raus. Ich habe mir so gedacht: "Verdammt, das kanns doch wohl nicht sein." Also gleich nochmal gemacht und wieder der Druide. Ich bin am Boden zerstört, denn ich bin doch Vollblutjäger.
> 
> P.S: Finde es gut das der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt in dieser Art und Weiße verwendet wird, spornt irgendwie an weiter Ruf zu sammeln.



Bei mir kam auch Dudu raus, obwohl das die Klasse ist, die ich am wenigsten gerne spiele. (Hab schon alles mal angetwinkt^^)


----------



## Dabow (19. November 2010)

Der Test ist so durchschaubar  Man kann jeder Frage genau entnehmen, welche Klasse sich dahinter verbirgt 
Sowas gibt es ja schon, zwar nicht so schick wie die Seite, aber naja 

Ich bleib meinem Schami treu


----------



## snowman_99 (19. November 2010)

Tauren Priester? O.O


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (19. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> wtf Blutelf Krieger... das ding is scheiße >_>





Yiraja schrieb:


> haha ich glaub das ist das geilste ergebnis bis jetzt xD




Tauren Paladin weiblich .... was sagst du dazu ?? WTF, ich geh mich kurz übergeben... Paladin pff


----------



## Kickass3 (19. November 2010)

komisch ich mache das bei jedem test so das da eigentlich 100% hunter raus kommen muss und was kommt raus?... druide oder paladin ftw


----------



## Rudi TD (19. November 2010)

Der Sinn, die Abstimmung so zu beeinflussen, dass eine bestimmte Klasse als Ergebniss herauskommt, erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Tomo1994 (19. November 2010)

Bei mir kam Worgen Krieger raus und ich spiele Krieger, zwar Mensch, aber egal


----------



## heiduei (20. November 2010)

Worgen Dudu. ich hasse es, dudus zu spieln... die machen mich krank 
Bin Pala aus leidenschaft, schon seit anfang BC xD
(ja retri, ja ich habe keinen schaden gemacht, ja es hat trotzdem spaß gemacht  )


----------



## Maraxos (20. November 2010)

also druiden sollen gut sein glaube das wer das richtige meiner meinung nach


----------



## frufoo (20. November 2010)

hab nen tauren-pala raus. pala passt mir ganz gut da ich den mit cata eh zu meinem main machen wollte. aber der bleibt blutelf! ich find die blutelfen am coolsten (und stehe trotzdem auf frauen^^)


----------



## Izara (20. November 2010)

Untote - Jägerin XD geil.. äh.. nee ich bleib bei meinen Blutelfis ^^ aber 2 Jägerinnen sind tatsächlich darunter    Trotzdem: Hexe bleibt auf immer Main <3


----------



## Izara (20. November 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Der Sinn, die Abstimmung so zu beeinflussen, dass eine bestimmte Klasse als Ergebniss herauskommt, erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich.



Der Sinn darin liegt doch auf der Hand: seine Wahl des Lieblingschars/Mains bestätigt sehen.  Oder aus Jux, um rauszufinden, welche Antwortmöglichkeit denn nun ausgerechnet zum ollen Druiden geführt hat XD


----------



## Peter@buffed (20. November 2010)

LEidenschaftlicher Paladin ! <3 jedoch kam ein Druide raus -.- unnmöglich sowas, einfach nur unnmöglich !


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2010)

Worgen Druide - passt perfekt.


----------



## myadictivo (20. November 2010)

pala ?! dabei bin ich total verliebt in meinen troll-schami


----------



## Obsurd (20. November 2010)

bei mir Steht Paladin  und ich spiele seit Jahren nen Pala


----------



## Lenay (20. November 2010)

Nicht schlecht,also nach dem Ding da zu urteilen wäre für mich ein Priester die Klasse die zu mir passt xD ^^.


----------



## Mindadar (20. November 2010)

bevor ich mir nen krieger erstelle hab ich mindestens noch 5 weitere hexer


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Der Sinn, die Abstimmung so zu beeinflussen, dass eine bestimmte Klasse als Ergebniss herauskommt, erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich.



Mir auch nicht. Ich habe das Ding jedoch 2 mal nach meiner ganz eigenen Meinung ausgefüllt und immer kam ein Worgendruiden raus. Aber ich hatte in der Tat einen Worgendruiden geplant, aber auch nur um einen Worgen und 2 neue Berufsfelder zu haben. Niemals einen Druiden als Main.


----------



## Bendt (20. November 2010)

bin ein worgen warri! :3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ztryqer (20. November 2010)

Bei Aufgabe #10 hab' ich den Gegner & Geröll mit dem Schild abgewehrt und dann wird mir der Worgen Druide empfohlen... obwohl, als Druide mit 'nem Schild in der Nebenhand - auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rudi TD (20. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Der Sinn darin liegt doch auf der Hand: seine Wahl des Lieblingschars/Mains bestätigt sehen.



Ja, aber warum? Mangelndes Vertrauen in die eigenen getroffenen Entscheidungen?


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Gnom Priester....naja... ich halte zu meinem Mage als Main !


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (21. November 2010)

Teilweise recht unterhaltsame Antworten dabei


----------



## Kaldreth (22. November 2010)

Hm Druide.... grds interessant wenn ich den Baum / Eule nicht so dämlich fänd hätte ich schon lange einen


----------



## Harkor (22. November 2010)

Hm, komisch ...
Habe gerade meinen Meelee in Rente geschickt und entscheid mich grad zwischen Magier und Hexer als Main und was kommt raus?

Worgen Krieger  

Nun, den wollte ich eh anfangen, weil ein Warri mir noch fehlt  

Nettes Teil zum Zeitvertreib, aber die Antworten waren meisst irgendwie nicht passend.


----------



## serius1607 (22. November 2010)

gnom priesterin und worg druide xD


----------



## Schibbii (22. November 2010)

bei mir kam genau das richtige raus =D

tauren pala


----------



## blooooooody (22. November 2010)

www.welcheklassesollichspielen.de 

Das war auch mal eine Seite die man gestaltet hat dank Allimania... 

Von daher nix neues im westen


----------

